# Garlic and Sapphires by Ruth Reichl



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Technically not a cookbook, but it has recipes (I love the pureed watercress).

I loved this book. To me, it read like an addicting fiction novel that you just can't put down. 

Anybody else read? This is one of my favorites.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

I guess this one is not too popular among current forum browsers. Her pasta carbonara recipe is awesome:

http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:...m/2006/Nov/110


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Reichl's "memoirs" _are_ fiction to some extent. She was caught after the first one; she conflated several people and incidents in order to "improve" her narrative arc. Not much was made of it, I suppose because she is so powerful. But lesser reporters have suffered greatly for the same behavior.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow. Did not know about that. Maybe my "fiction" description isn't so off target. It is still a good read though.


----------

